
Estimating Sheep Pain with Facial Recognition - algui91
https://www.dataskeptic.com/blog/episodes/2017/estimating-sheep-pain-with-facial-recognition
======
algui91
It is a podcast Episode, but also a blog post, so I do not know if I have to
prepend [Audio] to the title. What should I do?

